# Convosco



## Aviador

Desculpem o atrevimento, mas apenas quero deixar aquí a definicão do pronome _convosco_ citado num fio do foro "Sólo español".
Obrigado por vossa gentileza.

Dicionário da Infopédia:



> convosco
> 
> pronome pessoal
> 
> 1. com você(s) <_falaram convosco?_>...


----------



## Vanda

Aviador, não entendi o que você deseja... Poderia, por favor, nos dizer se deseja uma tradução, uso, etc?


----------



## Alentugano

Aviador said:


> Desculpem o atrevimento, mas apenas quero deixar aquí a definicão do pronome _convosco_ citado num fio do foro "Sólo español".
> Obrigado por vossa gentileza.
> 
> Dicionário da Infopédia:


 
Realmente, essa definição de _*convosco*_ também me surpreendeu, pois a mesma não é usual. Consultei outros dicionários mas este é o único que liga directamente o pronome _convosco_ ao pronome _você,_ afirmando que significa, entre outras acepções,_ *com você(s)* _ou *próprio para você(s)*.
É certo que este é um registo corrente e aceitável em Portugal, mas penso que seja agramatical porque implica que vós seja igual a vocês.
Alem disso, e seguindo esta lógica, a definição do verbete *contigo* também deveria comportar as acepções _*com você*_ e _*próprio para você*_ e isso não se verifica no dicionário em questão.


----------



## Outsider

"Convosco" = com vós.

Embora o pronome "vós" raramente se use hoje em dia, "convosco" continua em uso em contextos em que o falante se dirige a um grupo de pessoas, em Portugal. Tem o mesmo sentido de "com vocês", e expressões semelhantes.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> "Convosco" = com vós.
> 
> Embora o pronome "vós" raramente se use hoje em dia, "convosco" continua em uso em contextos em que o falante se dirige a um grupo de pessoas, em Portugal. Tem o mesmo sentido de "com vocês", e expressões semelhantes.


 
De acordo Outsider, no entanto, a definição de *convosco* que está em causa (retirada do dicionário da Porto Editora) implica considerar, para o universo de língua portuguesa, que frases do tipo "_Esperem por mim, que eu quero ir convosco"_ estariam correctas em termos de concordância e isso não é verdade.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Boa tarde a todos!

É maravilhoso ter amigos espanhóis que estudam Português e estão a telefonar-me para me fazerem umas perguntinhas. Vejo que não sei muita coisa e vou morrer aprendendo.
Preciso de ajuda. Não sei usar muito bem CONVOSCO no português europeu, porque uso COM VOCÊS ou COM OS SENHORES/AS SENHORAS. Até vi um esquema em que relacionava *convosco* com *com os senhores*, mas considero que *vos* e, por consequência, *convosco* está relacionado é *com vocês*. 

Como sempre o meu MUITO OBRIGADO desde já a todos, seja a atenção imensurável ou pequena. Sem dúvida, sempre MUITO OBRIGADO da primeira até a última resposta.


----------



## coquis14

Desculpe muito obrigado mas não estou a entender qual é a sua dúvida.Tem exemplos para botar aqui?

Abraços


----------



## Tomby

Eu só ouvi *convosco* (_con __vosotros_, em espanhol) nas orações e nos actos litúrgicos quando o padre fala aos crentes. E *connosco* (*conosco* no Brasil, _con nosotros_, em espanhol) em outros contextos; por exemplo, num programa de TV o apresentador no palco chama e diz a uma pessoa da plateia: "venha aqui connosco".
TT.


----------



## sanmusa

Crascendo no Brasil eu ouvi e usei muito *conosco*, mas nunca ouvi ou usei *convosco*.


----------



## Outsider

Em português europeu, é comum usar-se "convosco" quando nos dirigimos a um grupo de pessoas. Ou seja, é tal e qual como "com vocês" ou "com os senhores".


----------



## Mangato

No galego antigo também se utilizava convosco. Hoje fica esquecido, se não fosse pela cantiga do nosso poeta Curros Enriquez.

_Só os ventos repetían_
_quen pudera convosco voar_


----------



## Muito obrigado

Grato pela atenção, conquist14!
A minha dúvida é saber se, em Portugal, eu só posso dizer *VOU CONVOSCO* quando estou a falar com várias pessoas que eu trato por TU. Ou se, pelo contrário, posso dizer também a mesma coisa às pessoas que eu trato exclusivamente por O SENHOR/A SENHORA. Em outras palavras, CONVOSCO é usado para o tratamento informal e/ou formal?
Desde já aí vai o meu MUITO OBRIGADO.
Abraços 



coquis14 said:


> Desculpe muito obrigado mas não estou a entender qual é a sua dúvida.Tem exemplos para botar aqui?
> Abraços


----------



## Muito obrigado

Olá, Outsider!
Então, no português europeu, *vocês* pode ser usado como plural de _*tu*_ e de *você*. Acredito que está a falar do plural de _você_ e que usa indiferentemente você(s)/o(s) senhor(es). Outra possibilidade é que faça a diferença entre você(s) e o(s) senhor(es), mas use indistivamente _*convosco*_ em ambos os casos. Não sei se sou capaz de me fazer entender. Também não sei se o entendi realmente. De todas as formas, continuo aqui a tentar expor as minhas dúvidas.
Um abraço e MUITO OBRIGADO desde já!



Outsider said:


> Em português europeu, é comum usar-se "convosco" quando nos dirigimos a um grupo de pessoas. Ou seja, é tal e qual como "com vocês" ou "com os senhores".


----------



## Outsider

Muito obrigado said:


> Outra possibilidade é que faça a diferença entre você(s) e o(s) senhor(es), mas use indistivamente _*convosco*_ em ambos os casos.


É isso. 

Se quiser, o uso de "convosco" corresponde a um registo mais cuidado que o de "com vocês" -- que também se diz em Portugal. No entanto, a diferença de registo entre "convosco" e "com vocês" é mínima, se é que se pode sequer falar nela. 

Em resumo, "convosco" tanto se usa junto com "vocês" como junto com "os senhores".


----------



## jandro_pardo

Mangato said:


> No galego antigo também se utilizava convosco. Hoje fica esquecido, se não fosse pela cantiga do nosso poeta Curros Enriquez.
> 
> _Só os ventos repetían_
> _quen pudera convosco voar_



_Connosco_ e _convosco_ seguem-se a utilizar na língua popular da província de Ourense e, parcialmente, em Corunha e Lugo. 

Acho que antigamente, em tempos medievais, estas expressões também eram utilizadas em outras línguas ibero-romances, como o castelhano.


----------

